# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Novo aqua 79*39*45cm

## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Finalmente vou montar o meu novo aqua, infelizmente estou restrito a este tamanho pois as autoridades cá de casa não me permitem ter nada maior uma vez que vou ter de utilizar um móvel já existente na casa. 
O Setup pensado para o aqua seria:
Aqua principal: 79*39*45cm
Sump: 70*35*40cm
Bomba de retorno: ainda a pensar qual usar
Escumador: ocean instant v800 (já existente)
Bomba de circulação: sunsun jvp 101 (já existente)
Iluminação DIY: 6*24W t5 (já em construção)

Para o material inicial acho que nao me esta a falhar nada. 
Agradecia opiniões a fim de tornar este aqua algo de jeito dentro das minhas limitações.
Ja agora também são bem vindas opiniões sobre alterações na sump, e outros elementos necessário, como que areia usar, quanta rocha viva/morta, etc...

Fica aqui um pequeno esboço feito a pressa com as medidas da sump tem termos de largura mal pois o movel nao tem tanto espaço interior lol.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Ivo, tudo bem?

Os 39 de profundidade é mesmo o maximo, não arranjas espaço para 50 pelo menos?
São só mais 11 cm.. hehe

A sump já está feita? Eu tenho uma sump parada de 80x35x40, quase que dá para o teu..

Vais fazer coluna seca externa?, eu gostei muito do resultado da minha, acho boa ideia.
Tens de tirar um tempinho e aparecer cá em casa para veres o meu tanque a funcionar, neste momento é só agua e rocha, amanha já lhe meto a iluminação.

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Boas Ivo, tudo bem?
> 
> Os 39 de profundidade é mesmo o maximo, não arranjas espaço para 50 pelo menos?
> São só mais 11 cm.. hehe
> 
> A sump já está feita? Eu tenho uma sump parada de 80x35x40, quase que dá para o teu..
> 
> Vais fazer coluna seca externa?, eu gostei muito do resultado da minha, acho boa ideia.
> Tens de tirar um tempinho e aparecer cá em casa para veres o meu tanque a funcionar, neste momento é só agua e rocha, amanha já lhe meto a iluminação.


Boas,
Nas medidas do aqua nao da msm para mexer poeque senao ainda corro o risco de ir viver para a rua lool.
Quanto a coluna seca vai ser externa ja vi em varios aquarios e axo que fica bastante mais bonito do que um caixote dentro do aqua.
Quanto a visita podes ter a certesa que mal tiver tempo te vou xatear para dar uma vista de olhos no pequeno oceano que estas a montar.
Este meu aqua a beira do teu e do luis rocha parece de brincar, mas ca em casa nao da mesmo para ser maior porque tou mesmo limitado a um movel que tenho la em casa e vou ter de fazer o aqua rapido antes que as autoridades mudem de opiniao, lol.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Força para o teu novo aquário. Se quizeres ajuda para alguma coisa já sabes.
Um abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

> Boas,
> Nas medidas do aqua nao da msm para mexer poeque senao ainda corro o risco de ir viver para a rua lool.
> Quanto a coluna seca vai ser externa ja vi em varios aquarios e axo que fica bastante mais bonito do que um caixote dentro do aqua.
> Quanto a visita podes ter a certesa que mal tiver tempo te vou xatear para dar uma vista de olhos no pequeno oceano que estas a montar.
> Este meu aqua a beira do teu e do luis rocha parece de brincar, mas ca em casa nao da mesmo para ser maior porque tou mesmo limitado a um movel que tenho la em casa e vou ter de fazer o aqua rapido antes que as autoridades mudem de opiniao, lol.


Pois sendo assim a minha sump já não dá para ti..
Quem vai montar o aquario?
Vai ser colado com silicone preto?
Se sim, pede a quem estiver a colar os vidros para "pintar" o interior da coluna seca com o silicone, é muito simples, basta esfregar um pouco de silicone contra o vidro, é uma boa maneira de esconder o que vai na sump e dá um acabamento muito bom.. ou pede para o vidro de fundo ser preto, mas isso já fica mais caro.. Se bem que, fica mais caro uns 5 ou 10 euros se tanto..

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

outra coisa!
os dois furos da coluna seca são para que?
os dois para a agua descer ou um para descer e outro para subir?

----------


## Ivo Faria

> outra coisa!
> os dois furos da coluna seca são para que?
> os dois para a agua descer ou um para descer e outro para subir?


Boas,
Os dois sao para descer pois caso um fique entupido tenho o outro pa nao deixar o aqua transbordar.
a ideia da sump preta ja tinha pensado nisso e tinha ponderado usar vidro lacado azul para o fundo mas tenho medo que esse vidro nao seja tao resistente.

----------


## Ivo Faria

> Força para o teu novo aquário. Se quizeres ajuda para alguma coisa já sabes.
> Um abraço


Boas,
Podes contar que te vou chatear pois quando tiver o aqua a fazer o ciclo vou ter de t pedir para me guardares os peixes e os corais, s nao te importares como é obvio.

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Força nesse projecto e muita imaginação, é que 39 de profundo limita imenso a disposição do layout. Sei que não é muito bonito, mas a coluna seca visivel, permite verificar se algo se passa com ela. Eu mantive a minha transparente, caso te decidas a oculta-la a técnica do silicone é bastante simples e económica. 

Cumprimentos

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, o tubo ladrão é sempre oa ideia! faz com durso, nota-se mesmo a diferença em termos de barulho!  é como eu tenho e estou contente!

Hum na sei se o Luis terá espaço! 
A ver se no final do mês já tenho o meu aquario pronto, assim já tiro de lá os meus, é que neste momento tem lá dois que iam chamar um figo aos teus palhaços..

Luis, já existem hoteis caninos, está na hora de abrires um hotel para peixes! :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boa ideia Marcos, ou um MOTEL MARINHO ***** :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ivo Faria

Lool, a ideia ate parece ter futuro.lool
Infelizmente os palhaco ja nao estao comigo, morreram devido a ataques constantes do meu chromis junto com alguma falta de cuidado com as trocas de agua bruscas.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas

Quando contas começar com o novo tanque?

Abraço

----------


## Ivo Faria

Se tudo correr bem para a semana ja vai estar xeio de agua.

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas
Hoje de manha quando me dirigi a uma loja que vende vidros e pedi um orcamento para este aqua a fim de comprar ja para o comecar a montar qual nao é a minha surpresa quando me dao um orcamento para vidro de 8mm de mais de 50. Eu ja tinha pedido uns orcamentos noutras lojas mas do porto e tinham-m falado em cerca de 30 sem arestas.
Alguem me pode dizer se este preco esta acima do valor de mercado ou sou eu que estou muito mao de vaca?

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Apos uma pequena pesquisa na net verifiquei que já varias pessoas usam o mesmo movel que eu irei usar para o aqua no entanto existem varias criticas sobre o mesmo pois nao inspira muita confianca.
O movel em questao é do ikea e aparentemente é bastante resistente mas sera que aguenta com um aquario em cima? eu irei tirar as prateleira do meio para meter la a sump e umas portas a tapar tudo.

Espero opinioes para ver se vale a pena prosseguir com este projecto ou se é melhor comecar a pensar numa nova alternativa.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ivo

Ao retirares a estrutura cental,estás a tirar a resistência ao móvel...contudo esse factor só è condicionante em função da medida (quais)...e não esqueças que tens de ter cuidados redobrados com ele (a àgua è sua inimiga).
Pese embora a estrutura do meu àqua seja em tabopam de 22mm folheado a mogno e hà 32 anos aguente com 1t,aconselhava-te uma estrutura em metal.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Ivo esquece isso! eu tenho um igualzinho, estava na minha loja de Viana com ciclideos, bastou um mês para começar a descascar e a deformar completamente! E eu nao tirei a estrutura do meio!
essa tábua parece forte mas não é, se cortares a meio s\ao duas folhas ai com 4 milímetros de platex e o enchimento é papelão!

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Entao vou ter de comecar a pensar numa alternativa pois a nao ser neste movel vou ter alguns problemas pois nao sei mesmo onde encaixar um aqua novo e o meu é pequeno de mais. Vou ter de comecar a pensar numa alternativa qualquer.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ivo, de facto esses móveis não se devem usar para colocar aquários em cima. Caso comprasses o móvel com o aquário juntos e que sejam que uma marca confiável e de grande qualidade podias usar, desde que não uses muita rocha (tal como eu faço), agora móveis desses que não foram preparados para aquários, nem pensar. E caso tivesses um aquário com móvel como o que eu disse; nunca tires as prateleiras nem faças alterações.

----------


## Ivo Faria

Obrigado pelo conselho.
Se voces nao me dissesem nada muito provavelmente para a semana ja estaria td montado e dps andaria a tua para arranjar uma solucao pois como foi descrito o movel desfaz-se com o tempo.

----------


## Marcos Martins

E olha que não é preciso muito tempo!
O meu com um aquario de 100 litros de agua doce, bastaram 2 meses.. foi para o lixo, nunca pensei, mas ficou podre mesmo...
Agora tenho aqui um igual, que só tem um aquario vazio pousado em cima e  só de levar com sol já descascou todo..

Porque que não fazes um movel em ferro?!
não fica nada feio e sempre podes por umas portas!
Assim por alto, gastas uns 20 ou 30 euros.. fazias logo com suporte para as lampadas e tudo!
podes sempre fazer a medida certa para o sitio certo.. etc...
Claro que se mandares fazer fica mais caro, mas nada que umas horas de rebarbadora e aparelho de soldar não resolvam!
Abraço

----------


## Ivo Faria

> E olha que não é preciso muito tempo!
> O meu com um aquario de 100 litros de agua doce, bastaram 2 meses.. foi para o lixo, nunca pensei, mas ficou podre mesmo...
> Agora tenho aqui um igual, que só tem um aquario vazio pousado em cima e  só de levar com sol já descascou todo..
> 
> Porque que não fazes um movel em ferro?!
> não fica nada feio e sempre podes por umas portas!
> Assim por alto, gastas uns 20 ou 30 euros.. fazias logo com suporte para as lampadas e tudo!
> podes sempre fazer a medida certa para o sitio certo.. etc...
> Claro que se mandares fazer fica mais caro, mas nada que umas horas de rebarbadora e aparelho de soldar não resolvam!
> Abraço


Boas,
è precisamente akilo que vou fazer. Assim aproveito e aumento o aqua para 90cm de largura por 45 de altura por 40 de fundo. Ficando um aquario com umas medidas mais generosas.

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Bom, um pouco atrasado, mas ainda respeitante aos moveis do IKEA, é verdade que são fracos para aquários, mas também não se pode dizer que apodrecem. eu tenho um cubo de 100 litros numa daquelas mesas de 5 a bem mais que 2 meses e nem sequer mostra sinais de "desgaste", está direita e nem uma bolha de empolado, temos de ter é muito cuidado com a água. Antes deste tive um móvel de cozinha de 1 metro com um aquário durante 3 anos e quando o desmontei parecia chegado da loja, esse no entanto e devido ao tamanho, fiz-lhe um reforço da estrutura com uma coluna central, mas.... posso ter tido sorte. Havendo possibilidade, aconselho realmente uma estrutura mais resistente o ferro como já foi descrito é óptimo, com um bom primario e tinta própria dura uma vida.

----------

